
Show HN: Cargo-fel4, Rust tools for working with the seL4 high-assurance kernel - im_down_w_otp
https://github.com/PolySync/cargo-fel4/
======
pittma
feL4 developer here. Happy to field questions, and to note that we'll keep
introducing and extending the ergonomics for building complex applications,
configuring platforms, and adding hardware support in the coming weeks/months.

